# ALTERNATÍV ÜZEMANYAG-MIKRÓBÁK



## Tothzoltan44 (2014 Május 17)

Képzeljünk el egy világot, amelyben nagyteljesítményű, olcsó üzemanyagokhoz olyan könnyű hozzájutni, mint a bennünket körülvevő levegő oxigénjéhez. Nos, az Egyesült Államok Energiaügyi Minisztériumának és a Duke Egyetem kutatócsoportjának az együttműködése révén olyan mikroorganizmusaink lehetnek, amelyek valóra tudják váltani ezt az álmunkat. Az utóbbi években hatalmas előrelépéseket láthattunk az alternatív üzemanyagok területén (mint amilyen a cukornádból és a kukoricából kivont etanol). Sajnálatos módon ezek a módszerek nem bizonyultak hatékonynak és sok kritikára adtak okot azzal, hogy beleavatkoztak az élelmiszer- és a földkészletekbe.
A tudósoknak nemrégiben sikerült előjönni olyan elektro-üzemanyagokkal, amelyeket a napenergia begyűjtésére terveztek anélkül, hogy beleavatkozna az élelmiszer-, a víz- és a föld-készletekbe, miként azt a meglévő alternatív üzemanyagok teszik.
Alacsony energiaszükségletén túlmenően, a parányi mikrobák hatékonyan és eredményesen tudják ezeket az elektro-üzemanyagokat szintetizálni a laboratóriumban. Ezeket az elektro-üzemanyag mikrobákat elkülönítették, illetve felfedezték élő, nem fotoszintetizáló baktériumokban. A talajban található elektronok táplálékként való felhasználásával a mikrobák energiát használnak butanol előállítására, amikor elektromosságnak és széndioxidnak vannak kitéve. Ezt az ismeretet felhasználva géneket vontak ki azért, hogy kiegészítsék ezt a fotoszintézis-pótlást és befecskendezzék azokat laboratóriumban nevelt baktériumokba, ami lehetővé teszi számukra, hogy nagy mennyiségben butanolt állítsanak elő.
A butanolt jelenleg több oknál fogva jobb alternatívának tekintik mind az etanol, mind a benzin elállítása számára. Mivel sokkal nagyobb molekula, a butanolnak nagyobb energiahordozó képessége van, mint az etanolnak és nem köti meg a vizet, ily módon közvetlenül beletölthető bármilyen autó üzemanyagtankjába és a meglévő olajvezetékeken szállítható. Ezek a butanol-mikrobák roppant ígéretesek az alternatív üzemanyagok jövője szempontjából.


----------



## BogecMester (2017 Augusztus 3)

Ezmind nagyon jól hangzik,csak sajnos a nagy energiaszolgáltatóknak,(az elitnek),nem èrdeke az olcsó energia előálìtás.


----------



## MissDestiny (2018 Március 13)

Nos, Nikola Tesla több mint egy évszázaddal ez előtt már tett szert mindenki által hasznosítható szabadon hozzáférhető energiára (free energy), de a hatalmas nemzetközi energetikai-politikai korporációs lobbik közbeszóltak (értsd: eltüntették)...


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

nem gondoltam volna gyerekkoromban, hogy még most is belsőégésű járművekkel járkál a világ nagy része


----------

